# Improve dust collection for my DW717 10" sliding compound miter saw



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

I am looking to improve the dust collecting ability feature of my mitre saw....does anyone have any solutions to improve on this severely anemic dust collection feature from Dewalt?

https://www.amazon.com/photos/shared/E9IUvgBnTMWFBxCrlMEOqg.2oVmmsUC9POx4FMTMiXWoT

Thanks


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

local upload


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

I have a 12" Dewalt compound miter saw. I purchased this to control the dust. It just got delivered yesterday so no real results. It looks a bit bulky but seems to be the best way to go. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M21AY3J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The only thing I ever found to improve dust collection was to build an enclosure. I made one out of "on hand" materials, to include old hurricane shutters. Made no effort to make it look good as all I wanted to do was control dust.


I believe you can buy canvas versions.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

Those are great contraptions but i have no extra room....i was really looking to see if anyone improved on the stock funnel thing that dewalt wated time designing ... thanks for the responses.


----------

